# Good Kitty Condos Help?? Its our first one



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

So Ive convinced myself that Im buying a cat condo for my two babies and I think I should get a little advice first. Ive never had one before so I dont know which ones are good quality or like stand up the best. Those of you out there where have you gotten yours? Petsmart? Petco? Online? What maker? How do the ones that touch the ceiling work? Are they adjustable?

I like to research a lot before I buy things. I wanna spend around 200 and under but if Im spending that much on a tree for them I'd like it to be a good one.  I want something similar to one like this with the little sleep house/s on it. Other than that it can be any shape or have anything else on it. Preferably no bigger than this one. Its pushing it 










Thanks!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I want to get a new one. Right now what I have is a cheaply Walmart one. I have been looking at the Kitty Mansions ones. Amazon has them and they look pretty nice. I do not know anything about them though.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

We have and Amarkat (the model we have doesn't seem to be available anymore) which is solid and well built. and one from Refined Feline, also well built and very nice looking. 

Make sure your kitties are climbing kitties though before you shell out the money on a big tree. My two barely use the trees that we spent mucho $$ on and only go up on the lowest level:-( I think my two are afraid of heights. They don't jump on counertops either. They do love scratching on the posts of the Amarkat.

we also have a simple two level condo that they like to sit on top a lot, only go inside occasionally. At 12 lbs its a snug fit.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Zilla said:


> So Ive convinced myself that Im buying a cat condo for my two babies and I think I should get a little advice first. Ive never had one before so I dont know which ones are good quality or like stand up the best. Those of you out there where have you gotten yours? Petsmart? Petco? Online? What maker? How do the ones that touch the ceiling work? Are they adjustable?
> 
> I like to research a lot before I buy things. I wanna spend around 200 and under but if Im spending that much on a tree for them I'd like it to be a good one.  I want something similar to one like this with the little sleep house/s on it. Other than that it can be any shape or have anything else on it. Preferably no bigger than this one. Its pushing it
> 
> ...


I just got this exact same one for my cats. And the vote is in: 4 out of 4 cats love it! I ordered mine from amarkat for a grand total of $175. No shipping and no handling. Just $175 for everything. When delivered, the box weighs 65 lbs., so make sure you have the FedEx/UPS guy bring it into your home. And it's a breeze to put together.


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

I like the one I posted before. But what do you all think of this one? seems reasonable in price but like i said Ive never had one. So I dont know what the quality is like.

New York Cat Tree


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

Wow, there sure are some pretty interesting trees out there. 

I have a couple of them, but I tend to go for the narrow ones that don’t take a lot of floor space. 

The last one was tall and narrow from Costco. I thought I would have a problem with the cats climbing over each other, but as you can see that wasn't the case for me. And they don’t need steps because they like climbing straight up the back.

Anyway mine is used all the time especially when the blinds are open in the window for them to watch the birds outside. Then it's a game of king of the mountain.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

AdoptAnAngel said:


> Builder, that is such a great picture! Their lit up eyes make the whole tree look like a Christmas tree.  I like how they're all congregating, like they're the Cat Illuminati.


 Thanks, we’re going to use it for Christmas cards this year. 
Originally, it was just the white cat on top and she looked like an angle tree topping, then as soon as I grabbed the camera the black one who was below next to the other jumped up on top seconds before snapping the photo. I can’t make these cats do anything and just have to keep a camera with me all the time.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

CJinCA said:


> Make sure your kitties are climbing kitties though before you shell out the money on a big tree. My two barely use the trees that we spent mucho $$ on and only go up on the lowest level:-( I think my two are afraid of heights. They don't jump on counertops either. They do love scratching on the posts of the Amarkat.


Ya, the last time I asked about the "purpose of having a cat tree", till now I am still looking for one. Someone prompted me to observe what ET likes, so I have been observing since. Realised ET don't climb very much, he does scratch all types of services, fabric, sisal, corrugated board, he likes corrugated board most. My hubby suggested we test his interest in climbing by putting his small cat post on top of our large coffee table. He like resting on the coffee table, that's about all, he wouldn't and has never climbed on top of the post, probably cos the top platform is smaller. Observing where he likes to rest, in the end realised he like bigger platform. Its hard finding one with a bigger platform tall enough for him to look out the window.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

I didn't know that my squirts was a climber until I set up a 6' ladder to decorate the tree.


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

> I didn't know that my squirts was a climber until I set up a 6' ladder to decorate the tree.


Tehe What a pretty fluff ball you got there! I like the random nose spot!


----------



## barefoot (Oct 24, 2012)

builder said:


> Wow, there sure are some pretty interesting trees out there.
> 
> I have a couple of them, but I tend to go for the narrow ones that don’t take a lot of floor space.
> 
> ...


that scene look really funny !


----------



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

I found someone local to make mine. It's extremely sturdy and solid and doesn't tip even when my great Danes jump on it. I paid $210 and that included delivery and in home set up. It's 6 1/2 feet tall. 









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I got Murphy's tree from Armarkat and can give it a good review. I think trees are a sure-fire hit with cats . . . but they only really care about getting to and using the top level. The levels in between are just stepping stones to get to that top one, so I wouldn't worry too much about the features of the intermediate levels.


----------



## rightsaidfed (May 31, 2012)

October said:


> I got Murphy's tree from Armarkat and can give it a good review. I think trees are a sure-fire hit with cats . . . but they only really care about getting to and using the top level. The levels in between are just stepping stones to get to that top one, so I wouldn't worry too much about the features of the intermediate levels.



This is so true! My cat has long hair and is a super shedder. when I vacuum that cat tree, it's only the top 2 levels that need vacuuming. He jumps to the second level down from the floor then climbs to the top. all of the levels below that are spotless.


----------



## 008cats (Mar 25, 2012)

I bought the Armakat 78" in fleece and I am very happy with it. For my guys, the most important feature is vertical height and number of platforms for sleeping; they only use the condo when I am playing with them using toys. I bought it online from wayfair.com Armarkat 78" Classic Cat Tree in Ivory | Wayfair, and even though I had to pay for shipping and customs (I'm in Canada), the price was better than anything else I could get. It does not have a wide footprint at all, yet is very sturdy and stable. Cleans up well, and is no problem to put together or move around. Plus it came right to my door. I was looking there again recently; they have a great sale but I think the stocks are a bit limited right now; I know I saw the exact model you had posted, but don't recall the brand.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

I just recently bought the Armarkat version of the first picture you posted:
Classic Cat Tree A7401 - Armarkat Online Store

I set it up last Saturday and it was an instant hit. I got it because their old condo had 1 tier only and they were always fighting for it. Now they have their own and they don't fight over it anymore. They absolutely love it. They use both boxes, and sprint/wrestle on it all the time. I am very happy with the purchase.


----------



## jawramik (Dec 3, 2012)

As soon as we move into a bigger place (next month fingers crossed), I want to get a huge cat tree. Coda, our younger female LOVES to climb and will climb anything and everything available. I know a big tall cat tree will be a huge hit with her.

I don't really know about Cal, our older male. He doesn't climb on everything like Coda does, but he does enjoy sprawling out in all his enormous glory on the top platform of our current, very modest (waist-high) cat tree, and he likes scratching on different surfaces, so I want to get one that offers some different scratching textures, too. I can see him actually using some of the mid-levels. Coda will probably just either hang out on the very top or race up and down it repeatedly.

Ugh, I hate living in such a tiny place and cannot _wait_ to get into some digs where we can all spread out a little more.


----------

